# PG RSd 5.25" coaxials



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

I just have to write this down somewhere...

I am co-owner of the Swedish Phoenix Gold distriubutor, so I am in no way unbiased, but I hope you´ll accept this as my honest opinions.

I also happen to own a old Pegout 205 Cti. Basically a tin can with wheels, and a convirtible too, so it´s about the worst car to put speakers in. Not that its hard, it´s just not very rewarding. So I haven´t bothered, but now summer came around here and I have been driving it around when making short trips and as the new RSd line from PG had just arrived I figured I´d just drop a coaxial set in to get a bit of feel for them. 

So bolted them in the stock locations, NO damping (and there is none from factory either) and powered by an older Clarion HU I happend to have laying around in the workshop.

I was simply blown away. They rock. Properly. There is good bass extension, but not only that, the tonality is spot on. A lot of musicallity in these. What they remind me most of is my set of Sennheiser PX100 headphones. And that ain´t bad. 

So if you are in need of some inexpensive coaxies, give these a listen! 

Me, I have to get another car and build a proper bang-for-the-buck system in with them and an amp and sub. I just have too!


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

so who makes PG's speakers?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

xencloud said:


> so who makes PG's speakers?


PG


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

One of the chinese OEM´s makes them. PG designs and check quality.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

PG?  

lol, welcome to the DIY forums, you have a lot to learn, young padiwan.....


----------

